# Pics of angryinsects Bichirs



## shaystar (Jan 12, 2011)

I had these pics on the comp and thought I would share them. They are Angryinsect's Bichirs in his, I believe a 150g tank, could be wrong on the size...but here they are!
Hope this link works!!
Cheers


http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z348/shaystar1/

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z348/shaystar1/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## shaystar (Jan 12, 2011)

how do you make the pics show up at not just the link to the site? I tried the Html code but it just came up as writing no image.. anyone know?


----------

